# Where did you book your sun holiday



## Pickle (22 Mar 2010)

Looking to go on a summer holiday eg Spain,Portugal in July,Aug
Where is the best price to get these better deals you hear about,  can go at the last minute type of thing, it is a family of 5 but prices seem to be around 3-4 k, that seems alot of money


----------



## tosullivan (22 Mar 2010)

We booked Camping Sanguli in Salou. 2 weeks in June. Chalet for 4, flights with Ryanair, car hire & accomodation for approx. €1800

All booked direct


----------



## jasonr (24 Mar 2010)

Booked Salou in early August, 8 nights all-inclusive family of 5 for €2000. Booked flights and accomodation separate. Still have to organise the taxi for transfers but that should be no more than €150 as its only a short distance to the hotel.


----------



## bonza1 (24 Mar 2010)

Two weeks in Sequoia Park campsite, 3 bedroom chalet with deck and aircon, Brittany Ferries Cork to Roscoff with 4 bed window berth,  E1650 all in. going first two weeks June. Booked direct with the Campsite for accomm, and Brittany Ferry for the boat!


----------



## babaduck (24 Mar 2010)

Pickle - a family of 5 will need a 2 bed apartment, and these are the ones that go first, so be aware of this before you pin your hopes on a last minute cheapie deal (which normally offers studios & 1 bed apts)


----------



## IsleOfMan (25 Mar 2010)

http://www.barcelo.com/BarceloHotels/en-GB/Offers/Summer-Savers?nw=OC_22032010_GE_S6_en_GB

Kids stay free in Canaries and Balearics. Might be worth a look. I stayed in Barcelo in Cala D'Or Majorca and it was very good.


----------



## huskerdu (25 Mar 2010)

A lot of travel journalists are warning that people not to assume that there will be loads
of last minute cheap deals available this year. Due to the closure of a few travel companies, the number of charter flights to traditional sun holiday venues is less than it has been for many years. Of course, they might still have spare capacity come the summer, but its probably not a good idea to bank on this, especially if you want more that a hotel with a pool somewhere sunny.


----------



## SlurrySlump (25 Mar 2010)

Are you still there Pickle?  Eh?


----------



## browtal (30 Mar 2010)

You should be able to book 
Aer Lingus flights to Tenerife for about €1,600 for 5 people. You should be able to rent a 
2 bed self catering apartment for €700.00 for the two weeks plus taxi to and from the Airport for 
€25 euro each way = €100 for two taxis each way, 
 total  €2,400 for two weeks. 
Try Trip Advisor for excellent recommendations.  Eating out prices are v cheap.  3 course excellent meal €10.00.  Irish Breakfast €2.95. Beer and wines v cheap. Cant beat the prices. Good Luck  Browtal


----------



## tosullivan (31 Mar 2010)

babaduck said:


> Pickle - a family of 5 will need a 2 bed apartment,


 this is where the camping holidays come in better than apts...you get more sleeping space


----------



## pingpong (31 Mar 2010)

Surely the reverse is true Tom3, there is far more sleeping pace in an apartment than a mobile. I love the whole camping experience but the main problem is space and the boxes you are expected to sleep in.


----------



## seantheman (31 Mar 2010)

Loads of villas available this year on ownersdirect, villarenters, villaplus and many more. Book ryanair to Alicante, Murcia, Almeria, Malaga or Palma. Avoid the companies that only do 7 or 14 day rentals, that way you can book 10,11 day flights with Ryanair, Most villa companies show availability calendars on their sites. If you can fit in a 10 ,11 day break in between others holidays, it makes you a valuable client and could mean you can negotiate a good deal. Good luck


----------



## tosullivan (31 Mar 2010)

pingpong said:


> Surely the reverse is true Tom3, there is far more sleeping pace in an apartment than a mobile. I love the whole camping experience but the main problem is space and the boxes you are expected to sleep in.


 the mobile home might be smaller but they usually come with 3 bedrooms so more beds than apts.

I know what you mean though about the box..!!  Grew out of the mobile home thing 2yrs ago and moved to chalets on camp sites which have a lot more space.


----------



## browtal (31 Mar 2010)

Did you try Tenerife. Value is excellent. You can get 5 Aer Lingus Flights for about €1700, rent a 2 bed apartment for 5 for about €750. Plus Taxis to and from airport about €60 complete. 

Total for 2 weeks €2510, not bad.

Eating out incredibly cheap. 3 course meals €10. Irish breakfast from €2.50. Chicken and chips €4.50. Wine and beer very reasonable
Try Trip Advisor for apartments. They recommend only the best.
Browtal


----------



## Daddy (28 Apr 2010)

4 star campsite in the Vendee 3 b/r mobile home from 7th July for 16 nights on site.

Ferry Celtic Link to Cherbourg          930.00

3 b/r mobile home                       1,295.00

Total                                        2,225.00


----------

